# (Broccoli) Sprouts



## Kaylaw (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok people I need some specific help:
I have a russian tortoise and I need to know if it is ok if he eats broccoli sprouts. I have seen that I really shouldnt feed him broccoli but its ok to have sprouts. Obviously not every day but now and again. I was at a store and saw some and thought that he might like it. So what do we think? Will it be harmful for him to snack on or is in ok in moderation?

Kayla


----------



## pfara (Feb 10, 2014)

To be honest, if broccoli is on the "do not feed" list, I wouldn't feed the sprouts. However, broccoli isn't toxic so if you want to feed the sprouts sparingly, I don't see why you couldn't. There are better choices out there to help with variety, though.


----------



## ascott (Feb 10, 2014)

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2356/2

As an occasional goodie it is fine, that is, if the tort will eat it


----------



## Kaylaw (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the help, I did feed him a little and he seemed to enjoy it.


----------

